# What kind of Bianchi frame is this - What is it worth?



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm trying to find a bike in Italy to ride while I'm there for the month of November. I've been looking all over, but it's proving to be somewhat difficult to find something decent in my price range.

What model is this, and what do you guys think it's worth? All he says is it's an aluminum frame with carbon front fork.










Thanks

John


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

It has the model printed either on the front or rear end of the toptube...at least it seems to in that photo. Beyond that, there's not enough detail in this photo to even guess.


----------



## Ruimteaapje (May 2, 2008)

SilverStar said:


> It has the model printed either on the front or rear end of the toptube...at least it seems to in that photo. Beyond that, there's not enough detail in this photo to even guess.


No doubt the decal at the front end of the top tube says "Bianchi" and the one at the rear end of the top tube is the "signature" decal. It's a typical late 1999 or 2000 aluminium frame in Pantani replica colors with 1" Bianchi labeled Time fork. Certainly not top of the bill but a decent frame nevertheless.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

2000 XL EV2 Aluminum. 1" steerer and standard headset. I had one and crack seat tube just above BB. I got mine new for $1000 when they first came out. 

Top of the line Bianchi Alum frame. Raced by Mercatone Uno and Pantani throughout 2000. Problem with cracking was common so Bianchi added the structural foam near BB for 2001 (and paint didn't have the fade). I had one of those too.

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2000&Brand=Bianchi&Model=XL+EV2&Type=bike


----------

